#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-07
<aliguori> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577177/ <- is carried for libvirt and is pretty evil
<aliguori> you can set VIRSH_DEFAULT_CONNECT_URI to achieve the same goal
<aliguori> which would be a bit more discoverable
<soren> aliguori: The logic is that if you've been granted access to the system-wide libvirt, that's likely the one you want to use.
<soren> aliguori: It does tell you that it's connecting to qemu:///system instaed of qemu:///session.
<soren> Oh.
<soren> It used to.
<aliguori> soren, yup, but seting an environmental way to do this :-)
<soren> I just found it a pointless hoop to jump through, but to avoid confusion, the patch used to make virsh echo that it was connecting to qemu:///system.
<soren> I'm not sure where that got lost.
<soren> aliguori: The same logic was added to virt-viewer and virt-manager to be consistent.
<aliguori> soren, there's an environmental variable, LIBVIRT_DEFAULT_CONNECTION or something like that you could set in /etc/profile that would have the same effect
<aliguori> i ran into this because my python script didn't behave like virsh, which confused the heck out of me :-)
<aliguori> if you set that variable, my python script would behave like virsh too
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-08
<hallyn> If that really has the same effect I'd be all for changing it.
<koolhead17> hi all
<TeTeT> Daviey: if you've got some time, do you have an idea how to triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/728018 further?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 728018 in eucalyptus "10.04 LTS: Failure to start instance due to network address failure" [Undecided,New]
<Daviey> TeTeT, looking
<Daviey> TeTeT, remember when Lucid was released there was something like a 90% success rate?
<TeTeT> Daviey: nope, don't remember that. So it this behaviour to be expected? What makes me ponder is, that I cannot start any new instances without tearing down the other ones first
<Daviey> TeTeT, I suspect you have found a valid bug with 1.6.2...
<Daviey> TeTeT, TBH, we really want to ditch 1.6.2...  and backport 2.0.X
<Daviey> TeTeT, There were some SRU'd to address the failure to start and i /thought/ they were successful
<TeTeT> Daviey: fine with me, I would test on 10.10, but the training cloud can only be setup with 10.04
<Daviey> Upstream did a bunch of refactoring in 2.0 to address this properly.
<Daviey> TeTeT, Yeah, i understand - it's a difficult situation
<Daviey> TeTeT, The best i can suggest is raising it with upstream..
<TeTeT> Daviey: who's raising it? Can I do that?
<Daviey> TeTeT, I can see if i can get it escalated.
<Daviey> TeTeT, Is this *urgent* or a pain?
<TeTeT> Daviey: nothing urgent, just a finding of the uec scheduler script, I think I told you about. It does http and hadoop workloads on UEC right now
<Daviey> TeTeT, Looking forward to seeing that in a demo :)
<Daviey> TeTeT, Infact, i should just sign up to one of your courses. :)
<TeTeT> Daviey: next one is start of April, you're welcome to join :)
<Daviey> TeTeT, Fancy having one in the UK? :)
<TeTeT> Daviey: it's all virtual, via spreed ;) so you can participate from around the world, though it starts 9am EST US
<Daviey> Hmm.. filing with UTC conversion :)
<Daviey> failing*
<Daviey> UTC-8?
<kim0> hallyn: ping
<kim0> hallyn: I'm filing that MIR for spice and spice-protocol source packages, however the 1st requirement is that the pkgs are in Universe
<kim0> afaict, they don't seem to be ?!
<TeTeT> Daviey: 2pm your time I think, unless day time shifts are not the same
<Daviey> TeTeT, oh great
<Daviey> kim0, ah, looks like it might need a FFe then a MIR :)
 * kim0 needs to learn about all the 3 letter acros :)
<Daviey> kim0, sorry
<kim0> Daviey: thanks for checking it out though
<Daviey> Feature Freeze Exception
<Daviey> BUT
<Daviey> FFe can also mean Final Freeze Exception
<Daviey> So, all good :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> hallyn: well, once you're up, let me know how to push this
<hallyn> kim0: yeah soren mentioned this yesterday on #ubuntu-server.  So we need to get someone to sponsor getting it into universe.
<hallyn> Someone like Daviey :)
<hallyn> kim0: but have you tested it more?
<Daviey> hallyn, I'm happy to review, and sponsor it to the NEW queue... but it will still need a FFe to get accepted into Universe
<hallyn> Daviey: cool, thanks.
<hallyn> Daviey: the question then is,
<hallyn> with kvm being in main, what's the best way to handle dependency?
<hallyn> Make it a 'Suggests', and let it just fail if user tries to use spice without the pkg from universe installed?
<Daviey> hallyn, Do i understand correctly that this is built from the packages already in main?
<Daviey> It's just a new binary package?
<Daviey> Or is spice a separate source package?
<Daviey> hallyn, ?
<SpamapS> IIRC its its own source package
<kim0> hallyn: hmm, no I haven't tested it yet .. I wanna do it now though
 * kim0 installing
<hallyn> Daviey: there are two new packages.  THey provide a library which qemu needs to be built against, plus a binary which is used as the client (in place of the vnc client)
<hallyn> uh, well two new source packages.  More actual packages.
<Daviey> hallyn, Then don't make any changes to qemu-kvm yet....
<Daviey> hallyn, Show me the mone^D source.
<Daviey> I'll upload it
<Daviey> You deal with FFe of getting it in universe
<Daviey> Erm, or kim0
<Daviey> Get it ack'd for main
<Daviey> Then make your changes to qemu-kvm
<Daviey> then an archive admin will see it in component-mismatches, see the error - match it to the FFe, and promote it.
<kim0> hallyn: In order to test I "apt-get install libspice-server1 spice-client" .. then launched qemu-kvm removing the -vnc option, and adding "-vga qxl -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing"
<hallyn> Daviey: (I don't get the last sentence)  what kind of time frame is that?  How long usually in universe before MIR?
<kim0> getting kvm: -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing: there is no option group "spice"
<kim0> spice is not supported by this qemu build.
<kim0> should I get a new kvm somehow?
<hallyn> kim0: dpkg -l | grep qemu-kvm?
<Daviey> hallyn, sorry, match it to the FFe|MIR reports.
<kim0> ii  qemu-kvm                                 0.14.0~rc1+noroms-0ubuntu4                 Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware
<Daviey> hallyn, I think at this point in the cycle, potentially quite quickly.
<hallyn> kim0: drat, there's been an update in main
<kim0> hallyn: anyway I can force that version
<hallyn> kim0: ok, cool
<kim0> hallyn: I'm asking :)
<hallyn> oh.  yes.
<kim0> any way*
 * kim0 slaps himself
<hallyn> just go to https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/spice/+packages  and d/l the qemu-kvm .debs, and dpkg -i them
<kim0> ah sweet
<kim0> hallyn: btw libspice 0.8 is out
<hallyn> bleh
<hallyn> kim0: let me try and package the final 0.14.0 today.  I'll try spice 0.8 after that.  It took enough finagling to get versions matching that I"m weary of changing again :)
<kim0> hehe
<hallyn> biab
<SpamapS> So this spice thing has just dropped in universe, not even in debian, and we're MIR'ing it now to link qemu-kvm against it?
<SpamapS> doesn't that sound a little... aggressive ?
<Daviey> Hang on....
<Daviey> qemu-kvm links against spice, or the other way around?
<RoAkSoAx> -_-
<kim0> trying to run kvm, it's stopping with "kvm: pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin"" .. any idea what's up
<hallyn> kim0: it actually stops there?  That msg is usually spurious
<kim0> hallyn: well I don't see any cpu usage
<hallyn> kim0: you can install kvm-pxe which should provide that romfile if you need it
<kim0> and spicec can't connect still
<hallyn> kim0: what's your spicec cmdline?
<kim0> spicec -h localhost -p 5930
<kim0> that's kvm cmd line
<kim0> /usr/bin/kvm -S -M pc-0.14 -enable-kvm -m 1024 -smp 2,sockets=2,cores=1,threads=1 -name win7 -rtc base=localtime -boot c -drive file=/dev/vgkimo/win7,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0,boot=on,format=raw,cache=writeback -vga qxl -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing -device AC97,id=sound0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6
<hallyn> SpamapS: we want qemu-kvm with spice support.  if we can do that with spice in universe I'm fine with it.  But I'm not sure the best way to do that
<hallyn> kim0: hm. that's all I did...
<kim0> mm
<hallyn> kim0: what iso are you using?
<hallyn> kim0: I used redhat
<kim0> hallyn: it's an already installed win7 VM
<hallyn> kim0: ubuntu guests may not work.  our grub is unfriendly
<hallyn> oh.  i don't know if you can do that.  Does win7 have the qxl drivers?
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> it's not even booting
<kim0> hallyn: is there some way to get both vnc and spice .. so I can take a look
<hallyn> kim0: get rid of the -boot c
<hallyn> i don't think you can do both at once
<kim0> hallyn: still not crunching
<Daviey> hallyn, I'm not following.... Does kvm need to link against spice?
<hallyn> however if you do -monitor stdio, you can do 'info qxl or 'invo spice'
<hallyn> Daviey: yes
 * Daviey didn't realise that.
<Daviey> i just assumed it was some socket..
<hallyn> no, it does it's own wholly different way of encoding the video channel
<hallyn> kim0: all right i'm walking to the other room where I can test.  not sure i have a windows vm handy, i'll see
<Daviey> hallyn / kim0: Would it be better to PPA this?
<kim0> hallyn: changed it back to vnc .. still not booting
<SpamapS> hallyn: if qemu-kvm ends up depending on libspice ... that won't work. :-/
<kim0> I think something is wrong with me just launching direct command line ( I always used virsh before)
<SpamapS> hallyn: however, if it can use spice plugin-style, where its not linked.. that could work.
<kim0> hallyn: any way to force libvirt to pass the "-spice port=5930,disable-ticketing" part ?
<hallyn> kim0: good :)  then it's not my fault :)
<hallyn> SpamapS: you can't
<hallyn> kim0: I think libvirt is supposed to support spice...  i'm not sure if there was a configure flag needed for that
<hallyn> smoser: who exactly is the local xen expert?
<Daviey> hallyn, traditionally it's been zul
<hallyn> I could use some help in nailing down bug 728519
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 728519 in linux "Bridged Guests losing network connectivity under non-ubuntu Xen after upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728519
<Daviey> hallyn, fwiw, upstream expressed interest in getting xen rocking on ubuntu
<kim0> trying to start it from virsh now results in  "error: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'"
<hallyn> when a guest is upgraded, one of its network links goes down;  but when reinstalled it never does
<hallyn> zul: ^
<Daviey> hallyn, zul is away
<hallyn> oh, right.  i half remember that
<hallyn> thanks
<SpamapS> hallyn: yeah.. if its linked.. then a MIR is going to be required.
<SpamapS> and, IMO, should not land post FF
<hallyn> rephrase
<hallyn> oh, meaning you'd object to an FFE
<hallyn> SpamapS: I'll remember that next time you need a favor :)
<hallyn> j/k.  i don't think i want to push it for natty
<Daviey> hallyn, You don't lose anything by trying the process :)
<Daviey> The worst that can happen is you'll get a nack
<Daviey> and perhaps sacked. :)
<hallyn> It has to be in by 12.04.  I feel better about ppa in 11.04.  Except that there are so many *&(*$% updates to qemu-kvm lately that keeping ppa uptodate will be painful
<kim0> kvm launched now .. starring at a blank screen
<kim0> trying to figure out hwo to debug it
<SpamapS> hallyn: :)
<hallyn> still windows?
<kim0> yeah
<hallyn> all right let me get settled into my call and then go to my test laptop.  biab
<SpamapS> hallyn: isn't that what build recipes are for?
<kim0> btw .. fedora had shipped a separate binary "qemu-spice" that seems to have spice enabled .. would that be helpful in our case
<hallyn> SpamapS: maybe
<SpamapS> we could actually do that
<hallyn> SpamapS: but that still requires several steps (and lots of bandwidth) for each update
<SpamapS> like we do for the unsavory bits of php
<hallyn> uh,
<hallyn> there are savory bits?
<hallyn> kim0: sigh.  yes, I was hoping to avoid that, but that may be the thing to do
<SpamapS> my favorite twit of last week... DEVOPS_BORAT -- "Openstack is PHP of cloud"
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> I removed the spice cli options, and kvm is still not starting for me
<kim0> the sdl window mentioned "stopped"
<ranger03> I am using UEC 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10 server. I dont have the ami at this moment.  I am using the default kernel 2.6.22-virtual..I would like to upgrade my kernel to the latest version. How can I do that? apt-get update;apt-get upgrade OR apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kim0> ranger03: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ranger03> and that updates my UEC Ubuntu EC2 to the latest kernel available? Will I get to see the kernel version before the new kernel gets installed ?
<kim0> ranger03: r u running on UEC or EC2
<ranger03> EC2..
<kim0> ranger03: ok, then it depends on whether the image you started is recent enough to be using pv-grub
<kim0> in either cases, what I mentioned will show you the kernel version
<kim0> and nothing bad will happen, either it will boot the new kernel, or the older one
<kim0> after reboot verify kernel by "uname -r"
<kim0> and see if it matches the new version that was just installed
<ranger03> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/maverick/current/
<kim0> ranger03: when did you start your AMI
<ranger03> trying to find my AMI on the web..I can find the AMI on AWS..but I want to find out where I got my first AMI
<ranger03> http://aws.amazon.com/amis/4350?_encoding=UTF8&jiveRedirect=1
<ranger03> us-east-1: ami-548c783d     <--64-bit EBS Ubuntu 10.10 US-EAST-1A
<ranger03> logged into launchpad...some good info there as well
<kim0> ranger03: you got nothing to worry about IMO
<kim0> ranger03: just upgrade and see if it boots the new or old version
<ranger03> Some weird kernel issues in Ubuntu 10.10 EC2...the default is pretty stable...but also has issues of kernel crashing under 'moderate to high io' load
<koolhead17> hi all
<RoAkSoAx> sadwin 28
<RoAkSoAx> arrrrrrrrrrgh
<kim0> koolhead17|afk: hey
<hallyn> kim0: uh, well shoot.  it appears there is a bug in qemu-kvm debian/rules (which has been there for some time, and I refuse responsibility :).  So you probably don't have kvm support right now!
<hallyn> fixing right now
<hallyn> kim0: interesting.  I guess the build farms set up the environment 'just so' so that it worked anyway
<gtaylor> Anyone else notice that Ubuntu EC2 instances take forever to come back up after a reboot?
<gtaylor> Assuming it has something to do with an EBS or Ephemeral drive taking a while to mount
<gtaylor> (I've got nobootwait for all secondary mounts, but the root EBS must be slow mounting sometimes)
<kim0> hallyn: so I should wait for a kvm rebuild right .. that's fine
<hallyn> kim0: no i don't think that was the problem
<kim0> hallyn: My win7 VM is now blue screening .. I'll probably be reinstalling soonish
<hallyn> kim0: but what does it do with -vga cirrus?
<kim0> hallyn: is that different from -vga std ?
<kim0> with std it bluescreens
<hallyn> yup
<kim0> now I'm reinstallation already .. so sorry :)
<hallyn> heh, np
<hallyn> debugging win7 != my cup of tea
<kim0> wonder if I'll actually use lvm snapshots for testing
<kim0> always diliked em
<hallyn> sure!
<kim0> disliked*
<kim0> might try it though
<kim0> can't btrfs grow up faster
<kim0> :)
<hallyn> seconded!
<hallyn> but lvm snapshots shouls be perfect for potentially destructive testing
<kim0> and while we're at it, release samba4 .. been waiting for that two employers back :)
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> will use it
<kim0> hallyn: you're testing was launching a rhel installation with qxl ?
<kim0> your*
<hallyn> yeah, rhel6
<hallyn> i will see if my technet subs is still good and try win7 in the morning though
<kim0> I wonder if anaconda actually started X with qxl device backend
<kim0> I remember reading spice has a "base" unaccelerated mode, something like vesa
 * kim0 looks at Windows installation → 60% done
<kim0> wonder if an SSD would make a huge difference
<kim0> installation errored in a very sweet spot, allowing me to snapshot the disk at a "very first boot" state .. nice :)
<kim0> hallyn: getting "
<kim0> shm open failed .. permission denied
<hallyn> where?
<hallyn> are you still using virt-manager?
<kim0> well yes
<kim0> or virsh
<kim0> This error is too common as well
<kim0> error: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<kim0> any idea what that means
<hallyn> is there anything more in /var/log/libvirt/?
<hallyn> libvirt is not very useful when testing basic qemu functionality :)
<kim0> do_spice_init: statistics shm_open failed, Permission denied
<kim0> 2011-03-09 00:36:32.947: shutting down
<kim0> I'm not using "sudo virsh" if I should be
<kim0> also a bit scared it might change ownership to root
<kim0> hallyn: I guess the question is, how to allow my user shm_open permission
<hallyn> ls -l /dev/shm
<kim0> hallyn: many files owner by me there (pulse and mono)
<kim0> owned*
<hallyn> there should be a 'spice.%d' (%d being a pid)
<kim0> it dies immediately
<hallyn> I really think this is an issue with libvirt though
<kim0> should I need a sudo somewhere ? :)
<hallyn> For today I'd recommend doing an install with kvm on cmdline
<hallyn> checking libvirt git log
<kim0> I guess I can just launch the same installation with a direct kvm launch
<kim0> I'm just never sure which of the 100 different options libvirt passes is needed :)
<kim0> trying direct launch
<kim0> hallyn: profit!!
<kim0> works
<hallyn> If you just do 'kvm -drive file=PATH,if=virtio,index=0 -cdrom win7.iso -m 1024M -smp 2 -vga qxl -spice port=9999,
<hallyn> oh cool
<hallyn> heh then I won't finish my cmdline :)
<kim0> without installing the acceleration driver
<hallyn> hm
<kim0> probably in that "vesa" mode thing
<kim0> now .. installing qxl drivers
<hallyn> in any case i good luck :)
<hallyn> i need to go bribe open-vm-tools to stop beating me up
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> cool
<kim0> grr, qxl driver is not on the virtio-win iso
<kim0> located qxl driver .. installing
<kim0> woohoo more profit
<kim0> testing video playback .. torture time
<kim0> ok this definitely looks accelerated
<hallyn> kim0: cool!
<kim0> hallyn: yeah indeed ;)
<kim0> if only we can fix get this working with virsh, so I can get audio too :D
<kim0> s/fix//
<kim0> My wild guess is, libvirt runs under a different user that can't access shm or something
<hallyn> kim0: is there anything in /var/log/syslog, perhaps from apparmor, preventing the access?
<kim0> hallyn: spot on
<kim0> it is
<kim0> how do I cure that :)
<kim0> I wouldn't mind turning off apparmor for now
<hallyn> kim0: what precisely is the error?
<kim0> type=1400 audit(1299626386.897:119): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1 profile="libvirt-d0aef59c-912b-0e75-9b34-d48807a5824d" name="/dev/shm/spice.6219" pid=6219 comm="kvm" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=119 ouid=119
<hallyn> kim0: we should be able to add a simple rule to /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu I think
<kim0> that would be lovely
<kim0> hallyn: the strange part .. there's some other DENIED error as well
<kim0> type=1400 audit(1299626386.527:117): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=23613 profile="/usr/lib/libvirt/virt-aa-helper" name="/tmp/virtio-win-1.1.16.vfd" pid=6207 comm="virt-aa-helper" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=119
<kim0> but I'm pretty sure that vfd file was accessible
<hallyn> Can you try adding '/dev/shm/spice.[0-9]* rw,' to that file?
 * kim0 goes to add
<hallyn> one sec
<kim0> do I need to "reload" the rules somehow
<hallyn> /etc/init.d/apparmor restart *might* work
<hallyn> I'm still trying to verify whether 'w' will allow mknod
<kim0> hallyn: it does :)
<hallyn> excellent
<hallyn> yay, open-vm-tools build success.  now to try the dkms part
<hallyn> kim0: heading out for some dinner soon, ttyl
<kim0> c ya
<kim0> hallyn: if you care about it, virt-manager cannot display the graphics with the embedded viewer
<kim0> it says "Cannot display graphical console type spice, no module named SpiceClientGtk"
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-09
<kim0> hallyn: another thing, couldn't get audio to work. When using ac97 card, spicec disconnects with "Warning: Invalid mode". When using es1370 card, it boots, and windows update installed its drivers, however still no audio is output
 * kim0 reboots brain
<kim0> might be best to update to 0.8 and re-test
<koolhead17|afk> kim0, hellos
<Kyle__> Does a proper UEC setup need to have two (or more) different subnets?  I ask because I have asimple setup, and it _seems_ OK, but I can only connect to the VMs from the master-node of the cloud/cluster.
<kim0> Howdy everyone
<kim0> Any new members around, feel free to ping me
<kim0> Kyle__: hey, so the min setup is 2 machines, which to me means one subnet besides the public network
<jahil1> is there any training/certification for ubuntu-cloud
<kim0> thesheff17_:  hey
<kim0> jahil1: are you looking for professional training
<jahil1> yes
<kim0> yes there is
<kim0> let me find the link
<kim0> jahil1: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions
<kim0> scroll down to the bottom
<kim0> jahil1: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/deploying-enterprise-cloud
<jahil1> thanks
<kim0> jahil1: are you already using UEC ?
<jahil1> yes
<jahil1> we are using it for our development env
<thesheff17_> kim0: hello
<kim0> thesheff17_: Hi there
<kim0> thesheff17_: are you new in #ubuntu-cloud ?
<thesheff17_> kim0: this is the first time I have been in this irc chat room but I have been using ubuntu & KVM virtualization for years.
<kim0> thesheff17_: ah a guru in disguise :)
<kim0> haha
<kim0> welcome
<kim0> jahil1: I'm interested to learn more about how you're using UEC if that's ok
<thesheff17_> sure
<thesheff17_> I am systems admin for small tech company located in Chicago....money is tight UEC takes are of using every available resource we own.
<thesheff17_> *takes care
<jahil1> basically we are one of biggest broadcaster in middle east - we normally need short term websites for various competitions promos etc - from our development environment we build our custom ami as per hour need
<kim0> thesheff17_: that's great indeed
<thesheff17_> One area I'm interested in learning more is if people are running UEC on top of the amazon EC2 cloud just for testing.
<jahil1> before i was doing manually bootstarop and build ami
<kim0> thesheff17_: you mean like http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/10/cloud-on-cloud-uec-on-ec2.html
<kim0> jahil1: interesting, I'm based in the middle-east as well :)
<thesheff17_> yup
<kim0> jahil1: are you familiar with cloud-init
<jahil1> still ami build process is little bit complicated for thats why i was looking for training
<kim0> jahil1: that might help you dynamically configure an instance as it boots
<thesheff17_> yes
<jahil1> not really i saw in your blog
<kim0> jahil1: the idea is not to build a different AMI every time you need some different website
<kim0> jahil1: instead you supply instructions to the VM as it boots, on how to "Set itself up"
<jahil1> is it like user-data script for aws?
<kim0> jahil1: cloud-init is built on top of user-data
<kim0> with it .. you can install software, import ssh keys, run random scripts, install boot jobs ...etc
<kim0> jahil1: what is different between the different images you create
<kim0> I mean is it only a few php files for example
<jahil1> not really for some projects we need ruby/rail stack - for some lamp and sometime django
<kim0> jahil1: while those might seem "too different" it probably isn't
<kim0> just a few different packages installed
<kim0> If you're interested in exploring modularizing and automating your workflow, I'd help
<jahil1> can you give me some hints what we can do with cloud-init where user-date cannot do it
<kim0> jahil1: how exactly are you using user-data now
<gfmty> hello
<kim0> gfmty: howdy
<gfmty> I would like to know about UEC pricing
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> not my speciality, but I'll try to help
<jahil1> we have base images for different distributions while creating instance we provide user-data to make our lives easy
<kim0> nijaba: might be able to help too I think
<gfmty> currently we're using aws but would like to try uec
<gfmty> but I can't find pricing info in the website like aws
<kim0> gfmty: UEC is free to download and use
<kim0> are you asking about support ? or just usage
<jahil1> we also have some custom repositories for legacy packages which current distro's dont have like php 5.1 etc
<kim0> jahil1: well if you're running custom scripts to configure everything. Well, custom scripts can do everything indeed, cloud-init is just a cleaner more modular way to enfore customizations
<kim0> smoser might have some comments on the topic as well
<kim0> gfmty: is that ok?
<gfmty> what I mean is, in aws you pay hourly for a determinated instance type, so I would like to know what instance types and pricing is available at UEC
<kim0> gfmty: you do understand that you run UEC on your own hardware right ? so there is no one else to pay :)
<kim0> gfmty: if you are the provider, you can put your own custom payment rules
<gfmty> oh I see
<gfmty> that helps
<kim0> cool :)
<gfmty> thanks kim0
<kim0> most welcome
<gfmty> have a great day
<kim0> you too
<Kyle__> kim0: So two different networks minimum, one for the nodes that run the cluster, and one "public" network for the vms to be accessed on?
<Kyle__> (sorry was AFK)
<kim0> np
<kim0> Kyle__: yeah that makes sense to me
<kim0> Kyle__: knowing that CLC DNATs connections back n forth, they'd have to be different subnets
<kim0> Kyle__: note that I'm talking about the default networking mode
<kim0> there are other modes, but then they aren't very well supported
<Kyle__> kim0: Ah.  So I need to use a different network if I wont this to work right?
<kim0> Kyle__: yeah, just plug all nodes into a switch :)
<kim0> CLC should plug into both networks
 * kim0 is no UEC expert, just trying to be helpful :)
<Kyle__> Hey, I'm far from expert myself, hence why I'm here.
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> Kyle__: what are you building with UEC
<Kyle__> kim0: a test-cluster, for students to experience using a cloud.
<kim0> Kyle__: sounds great!
<kim0> Kyle__: are you guys teaching something that relates t ocloud
<Kyle__> kim0: Seminar class in cloud computing.  Covered mapreduce, movign towards proper clouds, then letting the students loose on projects using one, the other, or both.
<kim0> Kyle__: might wanna let your students know about Ubuntu Cloud Days https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays
<kim0> it's basically IRC sessions about everything cloud/ubuntu
<kim0> actually, if someone would like to hold a session, I'd be happy to help :)
<Kyle__> Thank you.  Reading now :)
<kim0> Kyle__: if any of your students would be interested in working on a reallife cloud tool .. read this one too :) http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/03/cloud-python-hackers-wanted.html
<kim0> again I'd be happy to help get them kickstarted
<Kyle__> thanks
<kim0> Kyle__: btw such a tool is bite-sized, so basically quite adequate for someone still starting
<kim0> awesome, let your students come bug me any time :)
<Kyle__> Hum.
<kim0> Kyle__: why the Hum :)
<Kyle__> Digging through the settings instead of re-installing on my little cluster.
<kim0> good luck :)
<nijaba> kim0: how can I help?
<navanjr> what is the trick to getting windows server 2008 running? is it necessary to bundle a bootdisk even if my kernel image boots?
<kim0> nijaba: nvm, thanks :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-10
<ranger03> I have been a Ubuntu admin for like 3 years..I started witgh Fedora/Centos...I forgot how easy Fedora/Centos is. Pretty easy to admin as well
 * soren wonders where ranger03 is going with this.
<ranger03> Made some Fedora14 EC2s yesterday. They are very fast, and easy to admin
<kim0> so
<TeTeT> ranger03: is Ubuntu harder to admin the RH/FC? It's been 5 years since I touched those, I have to admit
<TeTeT> the=than
<ranger03> Like I said. I have been Ubuntu admin for last 3 years. Installed some Fedora14 EC2s...package management was equal or better than apt-get
<pweiss> can hostname be set through cloud-init? to something other than what is in metadata?
<semiosis> pweiss: i think that may be available in cloud-init on natty... https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-cloud-init
<semiosis> pweiss: haven't tried it myself though
<semiosis> pweiss: until then I think you can do it with a cloud-init shell script, boothook, cloud-config runcmd, or similar
<semiosis> pweiss: oops, more accurately, according to that blueprint it will be supported in cloud-config in natty.
<pweiss> semiosis: thank you
<semiosis> yw
<jmgalloway> hey I have a quick question..what is the euca command to show virtual machine sizes?
<kim0> jml: euca-describe-instances ?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-11
<smoser> jmgalloway (who is now away): euca-describe-availability-zones verbose
<xavicampa> Hi! When you install a UEC node controller on a machine without vt extensions, the installation warns you that VMs won't be accelerated. I read somewhere that instances actually won't boot up. Is this true? Does it depend on hypervisor (xen, kvm)? Thanks.
<kim0> xavicampa: kvm requires VT cpu, otherwise it won't boot. You can switch hypervisor to "qemu" (unaccelerated) which is horribly slow, but can get you by for testing
<xavicampa> kim0, that answers my question, thanks!
<kim0> your welcome :)
<wftl> Does anyone know what the Amazon EC2 market share is compared to RackSpace (yes, it's a Eucalyptus vs OpenStack question).
<kim0> ec2 is huge as a cloud provider
<kim0> openstack is quite new, and very impressive
<wftl> kim0: someone told me that RackSpace/OpenStack calls itself the 'second largest cloud services provider' but I was kind of wondering how far behind EC2 the 'second largest' might be
<kim0> I don't know the answer to that
<wftl> The largest cloud is without a doubt, Google, but that doesn't make them the largest cloud services provider.
<navanjr> my windows instance never gets past pending.  I think it is because it expects my bundled image to be using a scsi drive.  and qemu-kvm fails when trying to run a windows image with if=scsi
<navanjr> do i need to fix my qemu-kvm issue? or do i need to get UEC to launch my instances with if=ide
<crazed> how do you get ubuntu to use a hostname handed out by dhcp?
<crazed> i'm running a cloudstack environmnet, just realized my images boot up using the hostname of the instance i used to create the image
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-12
<Kyle__> How do you ssh to a new instance in UEC?
<Kyle__> I tried all the .pem files in my credentials, but they are either rejected or ask for a passphrase I don't know.
<kim0> Kyle__: probably need step-5 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall#STEP 5: Obtain Credentials
<Kyle__> kim0: You mean the zip file you download from your user-page?
<kim0> yeah
 * Kyle__ frowns
<Kyle__> That's where I got the pk.pem file.
<kim0> did you source your .eucarc file
<Kyle__> Errr.
<Kyle__> Hum.  Tried it, doesn't quite work yet.
<Kyle__> It's the blah-blah-pk.pem that should be used right?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-13
<genewitch> well there we go
<genewitch> what is the base X Window system called for ubuntu? i want to do x-forwarding from a cloud server to my desktop (make sense?)
<genewitch> nevermind, i got chrome running on the cloud with forwarding now.
<genewitch> Is there a way to make X11 forwarding faster? i switched to a c1.medium that is really close to me, and it doesn't seem faster than a t1.micro on the other side of the country
<genewitch> it seems to have waves of speed.
<TREllis> anyone seen an error like this before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579776/ setup a new cloud and everything seems to work apart from the meta data service and that error :)
<TREllis> genewitch: -C for compression?
<TREllis> genewitch: and/or switch to using NX server on the desktop or x2go
<genewitch> TREllis: i have compression on and i picked faster ciphers
<genewitch> and NX server, i keep hearing about it. i am verifying later today if it's XWin.exe that's slowing this down
<genewitch> i have xorg building on my macbook to test.
<genewitch> TREllis: also, did you get an error when you installed java? There was a pretty nasty bug involving t1.micro that i have no idea if it got fixed
<TREllis> genewitch: ok
<TREllis> genewitch: nah, I'm using a UEC cloud
<koolhead17> hi all
 * flaccid yawns
<kim0> o/
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-05
<gholms> smoser: Does it make any sense for cloud-config* services to run when cloud-init* services fail?
<smoser> i dont think so
<gholms> Okee dokee
<gholms> smoser: Anything I can do to help with the run-parts issue?  IIRC, you were going to pull it in, but that doesn't seem to have happened yet.
<smoser> :)
<smoser> i will pull it
<smoser> for maas support
<gholms> "maas"?
 * gholms must be low on sleep
<gholms> So my "pull" does that mean you want me to add a branch and a pull request?
<gholms> *by
<beginner_> hello
<beginner_> is anybody here to help
<gholms> beginner_: Ask your question and find out! :)
<smoser> gholms, sorry.
<smoser> i'll get your patch (or however you submitted it and bring it in)
<beginner_> i have setup a 2 machine cloud using ubuntu 11.04 UEC with 1 machine as cc,walrus,sc and other as sc
<gholms> smoser: Ok.  Thanks a lot!
<smoser> gholms, do i want the eustore-{install,describe}-images in the euca2ools package ?
<beginner_> i am using managed-novlan mode
<smoser> you dropped them from being installed in setup.py
<beginner_> with front end having two interfaces 1 connected to pub network and other to node
<beginner_> i am using kvm for image bundling
<beginner_> I downloaded some store images and run them successfully and an eucalyptus certified image also and bundled and used it successfully.
<beginner_> my problem is that when i try to create custom image from iso it comes to running state but not able to ping or ssh into it.
<smoser> beginner_, i think you might find better success in #eucalyptus
<beginner_> sir please help me i have tried a lot to solve the problem.
<beginner_> but no success till now
<beginner_> searched eucalyptus also but couldn't find a solution
<gholms> beginner_: smoser was suggesting that you /join #eucalyptus and ask your question there.
<beginner_> i have put up my question there also but nobody has given me a solution till now
<beginner_> please help
<beginner_> if you can
<beginner_> gholms: help me if you can
<smoser> gholms, see my question above. should i have the eustore-{install,describe}-images programs ?
<beginner_> smoser: can you help me?
<smoser> beginner_, i'm sorry, i really can't.  the console output will potentially give you information, but it would seem from your description either
<smoser> a.) you did not bring up networking in the image (ie, it did not dhcp to get an address)
<smoser> b.) you dont have security groups allowing access to it.
<gholms> smoser: It isn't in the default install because the eustore stuff is merely a nice-to-have feature for eucalyptus 3.1.  It *should* work with the infrastructure that is there, but it is still subject to change until the release that actually turns it on by default.
<beginner_> i have allowed the access to security group for ssh
<gholms> smoser: I don't see why not, frankly, but it's your call.
<beginner_> and i think dhcp is by default active in ubuntu 11.10 desktop(custom iso which i tried to upload)
<smoser> gholms, well, some crazy upstream maintainer removed them from the setup.py
<beginner_> i was able to boot it through kvm and it was getting an ip by tap and i used internet on vm when booted frm kvm
<smoser> so i'd have ot manually pick them up or patch setpu.py
<smoser> beginner_, i'm sorry, but i can'treally help. you might be able to debug further by looking at console output, or trying to log into the console or vnc (if that is available in eucalytpus).
<beginner_> can u give me your e-mail id so that i can mail u the console output of that running image
<beginner_> i am not able to understand the problem by seeing it
<smoser> beginner_, i'm sorry, i'm not going to be able to help you like that.
<beginner_> please sir
<smoser> but, fwiw, typically if you wanted to share that, you'd pastebin it.
<gholms> smoser: Yeah, it isn't going to be enabled in the 2.0 series.  When $management unlocks mainline setup.py will start including it again.
<SpamapS> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<SpamapS> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<SpamapS> *argh*
<flaccid> SpamapS: looks like a caching issue
<flaccid> is ubuntu using cloudfront now?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-06
<SpamapS> flaccid: thats underway
<flaccid> we had this issue with our cf mirrors. its the caching time
<euca> hello
<euca> i am having a problem in uec
<UEC-beginner> I am having a 2 system private cloud in managed novlan mode and ubuntu 11.04 64 bit.
<UEC-beginner> i am running a custom image of ubuntu 11.10 desktop 64 bit.It comes to running but not able to ping and ssh into it even from the front end
<UEC-beginner> console output says: mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init fount. Try passing init= bootarg. BusyBox v1.15.3(Ubuntu 1.1.15.3 - 1ubuntu5)built-in shell enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands (initfram
<UEC-beginner> Please somebody help me.
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-07
<thomi> is it still the case in precise that I can't use juju to deploy to a rackspace cloud instance?
<SpamapS> thomi: There's no RS cloud provider been written, no.
<thomi> SpamapS: ok, thanks.
<nOStahl> hi guys
<nOStahl> i got my hard drives in today
<nOStahl> two caviar black 1.5 terabyte setup as raid1 in a hp dc5750 tower
<nOStahl> I am wondering if I should use openstack or eucalyptus to setup a cloud?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: on a single server?
<nOStahl> i have dell optiplex 760   two if them for the nodes
<SpamapS> nOStahl: I would go with OpenStack. It seems to have the brighter future and is receiving more attention on Ubuntu.
<SpamapS> nOStahl: neither of them are very easy to deploy though
<nOStahl> I want to be able to have a production instance for web server , email, calendar , contacts servers
<nOStahl> and be able to launch an instance for testing stuff etc.
<nOStahl> all small stuff max of 50 emails low usage etc
<SpamapS> nOStahl: if you just want basic virtualization.. both of them are pretty much overkill.
<nOStahl> so openstack eh?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: libvirt will probably do most of what you want for what you just described.
<SpamapS> nOStahl: clouds are more about being able to scale much much bigger. How many physical CPU's and GB of RAM do you want to support long term?
<nOStahl> aye thats what I was thinking
<nOStahl> can add nodes as needed
<nOStahl> and for redundancy
<nOStahl> thats a question I was having btw
<nOStahl> if I launch an instance and its running my webserver
<nOStahl> and i have two nodes and one dies
<SpamapS> nOStahl: openstack has no real notion of redundancy from what I've seen. Eucalyptus just now added HA in their 3.0 release.
<nOStahl> the instance still runs?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: hahaha
<SpamapS> hahahahhaha
<SpamapS> sorry I'm not laughing at you ;)
<SpamapS> nOStahl: that sounds pretty magical though, doesn't it?
<nOStahl> yes it does
<SpamapS> magic is bad mmkay :)
<nOStahl> heh
<nOStahl> is what I'm talking ha?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: there is no magic bullet for node HA. You're going to lose something if you make things available. See google searches for "CAP Theorem"
<nOStahl> so run me through how it works
<nOStahl> i launch an instance and it pushes the image over the network to one node? or many nodes?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: one
<nOStahl> ah I was thinking that it kind of mirrored it some how
<SpamapS> nOStahl: can you imagine how slow it would be if it mirrored all RAM access?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: there are "live migration" capabilities, where you can move nodes from one machine to another for expected downtime.
<SpamapS> nOStahl: and if you are using nova-volume with iSCSI, your disk will be stored somewhere else, so upon dying, nova can re-start your instance somewhere else.
<nOStahl> that must be what I was thinking of
<SpamapS> nOStahl: for the most part, you need to think about failover and recovery at the OS level, not the cloud provider level.
<SpamapS> nOStahl: DRBD for your data works
<nOStahl> getting more complicated lol
<SpamapS> nOStahl: scale out is complicated. :-P
<nOStahl> so ubuntu 11.10 then?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-08
<nOStahl> how do I choose between eucalyptus and openstack
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-09
<uksysadmin> 'sup all
<uksysadmin> does orchestra on 12.04 have a cobbler web interface? it seems to have disappeared.
<abhinavmehta> I'm using lib cloud…and while doing conn.list_nodes() for EC2, getting this output: http://pastebin.com/Bk8qu0eP
<abhinavmehta> ..my problem is, why it is showing groups as [none]
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-10
<bnjmn> hi, does anyone know why there's no Ubuntu 11.04 Natty instance-store AMI in the us-east-1 region? I see it's available in other regions.
<SpamapS> bnjmn: amd64 or i386 ?
<SpamapS> $ ubuntu-cloudimg-query instance natty us-east-1 i386
<SpamapS> ami-c15994a8
<SpamapS> bnjmn: does look like amd64 is missing
<bnjmn> sorry, yes I meant amd64
<SpamapS> bnjmn: looks like they were updated yesterday..
<SpamapS> bnjmn: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/natty/current/
<SpamapS> bnjmn: ami-d87ba6b1
<SpamapS> bnjmn: its possible the query tool is broken
<bnjmn> yeah, in fact on cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/ it has ami-c0f7c5b4 as eu-west-1 natty amd64 instance-store but on that url, it's ami-b7cef7c3...
